# X-Fi functionality on any Realtek HDA Codec



## Ketxxx (Apr 26, 2009)

This thread has come about due to the old one being fucked up by trolls. So a notice to all trolls, you *WILL BE KILLED ON-SITE!*

Right, to business. This new thread in this very post will contain all current information, observations, facts, and user experiences about this modded driver I have to hand.

*What YOU need to know*

There is nothing special about this driver, no magic pixies are suddenly going to sprinkle their magical dust on your on-board Realtek chip and have it sounding like a Asus Xonar D2X. The purpose in this driver is to simply squeeze every last bit of performance there may be out of the Realtek HDA Codecs. 

All I have done is what KainXS asked me to do based on his research, nothing more.

*Is what your doing illegal?*

Not in the slightest, and heres why;

1. I'm not asking any money for this.
2. I'm not changing any DLL files or the like.
3. What I'm doing to enable this stuff is just text file editing .
4. I'm not "stealing" anything. (How can you steal whats volintarily and readily available as free downloads?)
5. Its not Creative drivers I'm messing with, just Realteks own drivers.
6. The crapative software suit is available as free download from gigabyte.

*Where do you get the knowledge to mod these drivers?*

I'm a hacker of sorts and can patch most things. My skills come from modding games mostly (compiling, decompiling, editing, etc) For more specific tasks I talk to people I know who are real software gearheads, namely, their the super clever people who are responsible for such things as the software for retina security devices. As such they can do this kind of stuff with their eyes closed 

*Facts*

1. This modded driver is a larger install vs. a vanilla Realtek driver install for what are currently unknown reasons. In my case a generic Realtek driver install shows as around the 5MB mark in Add/Remove programs for my Realtek ALC1200 Codec, whereas the modded driver install is 60MB.

2. The X-Fi MB software works in Win XP, not Vista. I've heard of a modded X-Fi MB software package that works in Vista, but from what I know this supposed modded software package still does not work for people using Vista.

3. I do NOT have a key for the X-Fi MB software, your on your own there.

4. People using Realtek Codecs complain of partly broken EAX 2.0 implementation in Realteks drivers, my modded drivers do not appear to suffer from semi-broken EAX 2.0 implementation. (Tested with Bioshock)

5. RMAA tests have been done comparing a modded driver to stock Realtek drivers and clearly show improvements.

6. The driver works in Windows 7

7. CPU usage with the modded driver is 5-11%, up from 4-6% with the stock Realtek driver.

8. Placing a Aluminium or Copper heatsink on your on-board audio IC will help reduce EMI and electronic crosstalk, resulting in a little audio improvement.

9. KainXS and myself came up with these Realtek X-Fi modded drivers first. The original release was 03-08-2009, 06:15 PM Linky. So if anyone trys saying we didn't, you know thats not true.

*User experiences & observations*

Listed in no particular order are snippets taken from the old thread from various users running XP or Vista 32/64bit regarding JUST the modded driver.



Shadowfold] Well my volume now is a lot louder so I think it worked. I used to have a X-Fi platinum and it sounded like this so I think it worked.

(Different post)

Oh yes said:


> Hello,
> 
> props! good work.. maby trying to add support voor vista and this will be perfect.
> 
> I've the 889A realtek chip btw.





kenkickr said:


> I just wanna give a big thanks to you Ketxxx for these x-fi drivers.  I was working on a guys system last night and noticed the "usual" realtek garbel on his system, which is used for sound editing and recording.  I tried updating to the newest Realtek HD drivers that would clean it up a little but every now and then I would still here garbage.  Tried your newest HD x-fi modded drivers and it solved the issue.  We recorded a little last night and they just made everything AWESOME!!!  Thanks again for these drivers!





pdxer1 said:


> So after updating to R2.21, no problems, smooth install. Still sounds better than the original Realtek driver.
> 
> 
> EDIT: I was getting noticeably better response in the mic test, both from windows and from the realtek CP.
> ...





andreidi said:


> Hi !
> 
> First of all, I want to thank you for the driver, it sounds much better on my HP dv9500 notebook.





Wetbehindtheears said:


> Well it worked for me (onboard) therefore I can't knock it and my sound output is louder! so thumbs up from me!



21 people can't all be suffering from the plecebo effect 


*Chewing the fat*

1. Apparently, the Microsoft driver for HDA audio installs a Creative filter by default. However, one possible explanation to account for peoples claims of much better audio quality with these modded drivers is that due to the namechange incorporating "X-Fi" into the name, the Microsoft driver package for HDA audio, could, in fact, have 2 filters built into one. One of the filter paths would be for "generic" audio (Realtek, ADI, Via codecs) while the other path is for "Creative" audio. Same principle as for video cards, developers often create specific ATi / nVidia codepaths based on what hardware is detected.

2. Its possible that due to the namechange in the driver that the Realtek installer detects the hardware slightly differently, resulting in Creative-esk audio, which would also explain why EAX 2.0 seems to work fine with the modded driver, and not with stock Realtek drivers.



			
				imperialreign said:
			
		

> ..as in, how much "breathing room" is part of the drivers . . . I don't think there'd be a difference in hardware quality, but the drivers themselves could influence differently how the audio streams are processed, which could result in a cleaner sound.
> 
> (Different post)
> 
> ...





			
				Uber Noob said:
			
		

> the whole idea is brilliant, i have been trying to do the same thing on my own with my laptop, although it has a stac 9200 chip from idt. I realised all this was possible when i realised the soundcraper upgrade for my laptop that was masqueraded as hardware turned out to be nothing more than some creative marketing. It was nothing more than some dlls running on top of somone elses hardware.
> 
> I realised then that lots of chips can handle plenty of dsp theese days and so all they do is virtualize the hardware with the device driver to make all of its functions visible to software then all the magic happens up in user mode.
> 
> ...





I think that covers everything. I will edit / updat this post as needed.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 26, 2009)

This post is where you can find all the download links along with any need to know tips and advice.

*Install size variations*

All Realtek HDA codecs are different in some way, thus your final modded driver install size may vary from mine (60MB), but rest assured the modded driver install size will be bigger than a generic Realtek install and sound quality *WILL be quite significantly better.

* Overall sound quality improvements will be subject to how good your speakers / headphones are.

*Install issues

If your having trouble installing the modded driver ensure that;

- Your onboard codec is a Realtek chip and that it is *HDA capable
- Be SURE the Realtek codec is set to work in *HDA in your BIOS
- Disable digital signing in Vista

* HDA = High Definition Audio*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
X-Fi MB Software 138MB (recompressed for much smaller DL size) - This is a completely optional extra. It is not required for the better audio people report. This software is the vanilla software downloadable from Gigabytes own website, and thus does not work in Vista.

Realtek XP X-Fi mod R2.21 32/64bit 16MB
Realtek Vista / Win7 X-Fi mod R2.21 32/64bit 15MB

As usual, let me know how it all works for you. RMAA Before and After tests would be fantastic to lay the argument to rest once and for all if these modded drivers improve audio or not.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 26, 2009)

What? I'm not pissed at all. Mussels has everything working, good for him. No sarcasm in it. Lack of forum smilies made my last post less obvious than it could have been.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 26, 2009)

geeez. let it die already. it works or it doesnt. none of us really care who made it happen... we just know it wasnt creative.


now....


i can get this to install the drivers on V64 and it now says "X-fi audio device" but it will not let me install the software.

whats the deal with that?


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 26, 2009)

thx ketxxx


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 26, 2009)

Well its painfully obvious who WC64Hw. I'm sure the mods already know.

ED - The drivers work fine in Vista, the quotes are from people running a mix of XP and Vista 32/64bit.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 26, 2009)

so what do i need for v64 exactly?


----------



## Boneface (Apr 26, 2009)

I installed the software no problem on vista 64 but when i go to click on it its says trial is over.


----------



## BrooksyX (Apr 26, 2009)

So is this limited by the 30 day trial or whatever that it originally had? Also will this allow me to get rid of my sound card? Only reason I am currently using it is for sound in Bioshock. So I guess in other words will this give me sound in bioshock? I sure would like that extra pci space back.


----------



## morpha (Apr 26, 2009)

This thread was started because the old one dissolved into that.
please PLEASE refrain from making useless posts that do not bring anything into this discussion.
I WILL be using the report feature of these forums...


----------



## Mussels (Apr 26, 2009)

how about i make it nice and simple.

Ketxxx wants a thread for his OWN modded drivers, and his OWN work. he does not want to deal with questions and troubleshooting for daniel_K's drivers.

Anyone who wants to spam threads about daniel_K's drivers, START A NEW THREAD. Kets work fine in XP, DK's work in vista... but they *are* made by two different people, and only one of those people is here to offer help.


----------



## morpha (Apr 26, 2009)

LINK to thread for Daniel_K's X-Fi drivers.


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 26, 2009)

so the drivers work on XP and Vista.
software works on XP, but YMMV on Vista. Correct?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 26, 2009)

Kets drivers work on XP and vista. Software works on kets drivers under XP - NOT under vista.

DK's drivers work WITH the software under vista.

IMO as a vista user, DK's drivers are superior. That doesnt change the fact that ket doesnt need his thread cluttered up with a million posts about DK's driv ers.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 26, 2009)

Already have. Its amasing how some people are moronic enough to keep trying to spread crap even after I've said I never intended on getting the crapative software working in Vista, I done just the driver and left the crapative software as a optional extra. The crapative software is in no way mandatory for the better audio experience.


----------



## erocker (Apr 26, 2009)

Thread has been sanitized.  Get rid of your posts in response to people that are now vapor.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 26, 2009)

and can you stop calling creative crapative. it sounds retarded.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 26, 2009)

erocker said:


> Thread has been sanitized.  Get rid of your posts in response to people that are now vapor.



 For some reason that made me lol! Funniest thing I read all day


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 26, 2009)

i''ve tried both and neither work.

what now?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 26, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i''ve tried both and neither work.
> 
> what now?



make sad faces, its possible your card isnt fully supported.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 26, 2009)

2 machines that are both on the supported list... i think not.

onboard on both my DFI x58 and maximus formula


----------



## Mussels (Apr 26, 2009)

well its all working for me on ALC885


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey Mussels you haven't done your cleansing yet


----------



## erocker (Apr 26, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> 2 machines that are both on the supported list... i think not.
> 
> onboard on both my DFI x58 and maximus formula



Doesn't the DFI use a Bernstein module and the Maximus a Soundmax PCI-E card?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 26, 2009)

yes but both use a realtek ALC888/889 chip and driver


----------



## Mussels (Apr 26, 2009)

erocker said:


> Doesn't the DFI use a Bernstein module and the Maximus a Soundmax PCI-E card?



my board has a bernstein 885, and it works.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 26, 2009)

ok... somehow i got it to work but im stuck at the previously mentioned activation screen.

is there anyway around this? i'll take a PM if anyone knows how.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 26, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> ok... somehow i got it to work but im stuck at the previously mentioned activation screen.
> 
> is there anyway around this? i'll take a PM if anyone knows how.



the activation cant be bypassed, you either use it til the trial goes out or you pay for it.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 26, 2009)

trial was up by the end of the install.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 26, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> trial was up by the end of the install.



then your only option is to buy a key.
Even if you wanted to, there are no cracks or serials available for this.


----------



## BrooksyX (Apr 26, 2009)

Mussels said:


> then your only option is to buy a key.
> Even if you wanted to, there are no cracks or serials available for this.



Is that just for the software or for the driver and the software?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 26, 2009)

BrooksyX said:


> Is that just for the software or for the driver and the software?



software.
Drivers work fine, as they are free.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 26, 2009)

so the driver is what makes it better? i thought it was the software from what ketxxx said.

so in order for this to work you have to have a xfi card to get the key for the software, then ditch the card and use your onboard.


----------



## BrooksyX (Apr 26, 2009)

BrooksyX said:


> Is that just for the software or for the driver and the software?



oh okay good. Im gonna have to give this a try after all then. Could care less about the software. I just want onboard sound drivers that will work with bioshock. Wish this cameout before I bought a sound card.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 26, 2009)

The soundcard you bought wasn't much of a upgrade from on-board sound  So don't feel too bad


----------



## BrooksyX (Apr 26, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> The soundcard you bought wasn't much of a upgrade from on-board sound  So don't feel too bad



Well I am not too picky when it comes to sound. As long as I can hear it and it is not scratchy I am fine. I only use the built in speakers on my LCD. I bought it just for Bioshock. But now looks like I won't need it.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 26, 2009)

lol  I envy you in a way, my sound has to be perfect or I'll mess with settings all day to get it right


----------



## BrooksyX (Apr 26, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> lol  I envy you in a way, my sound has to be perfect or I'll mess with settings all day to get it right



Ha well if I could care I would. But I am on such a tight budget and my space is so small that Ive just learned to let it not bother me. Yes I need the quality to be good, but I can let it slide if its not perfect or near perfect. Now picture quality is another thing. I definitely do care a lot about that.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm a little different there, as long as picture quality is above average then thats fine by me. Those panels with glossy screens do annoy me though, they capture so many reflections yet what are supposed to be highend panels almost always use those kinds of screens :shadedshu


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 26, 2009)

Ket, you working on one for my silly Maximus?


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 26, 2009)

Probably, eventually, maybe, time permitting.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 26, 2009)

doesnt that card already HAVE this stuff?







http://www.techspot.com/review/105-asus-maximus-2-formula/page2.html

the EAX 4.0 and CMSS 3D kinda imply your card needs no mods?


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 26, 2009)

Moonpig is talking about his driver not working in W7 at all.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 26, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Moonpig is talking about his driver not working in W7 at all.





its late. i beg forgiveness.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 26, 2009)

Its fine, we all don't work right when its late


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 26, 2009)

Yea, iam. Hopefully Kyle's SoundCard will cure my Win7 issues :-(


----------



## Scrizz (May 3, 2009)

will this work on a laptop?

EDIT: nvm it works lol


----------



## Ketxxx (May 3, 2009)

If the laptop uses a Realtek HDA codec, yes.


----------



## KainXS (May 3, 2009)

Mussels said:


> doesnt that card already HAVE this stuff?
> 
> http://www.techspot.com/articles-info/105/images/Image_17S.jpg
> 
> ...



that card is nothing but the codec that was supposed to be on the board, I think you can use those drivers and edit the ini, and use it on any ADI HD codec

it used the X-Fi MB software also


----------



## mudkip (May 4, 2009)

Hey nice to see this thread again.

I will definitly try the new drivers!


----------



## mudkip (May 4, 2009)

Ketxx could you tell me how to use RMAA?

Then I can do a before-after test

Also I uploaded the X-fi dribers to my rapidshare.

Might be handy for some people.


Maby you could put it in your post?


http://rapidshare.com/files/228943665/Realtek_Vista_X-Fi_mod_R2.21.7z


----------



## nafets (May 4, 2009)

I'll be testing out these modded X-FI Realtek 2.21 drivers and compare them with the stock Realtek 2.21 drivers (which I'm currently using).

Very interesting stuff!


----------



## silkstone (May 6, 2009)

Ì just got a SB Audigy value and used the modded drivers (not ketts) to compare. Here are the results. I don;t know if i've done something wrong, but it looks like i may have just thrown $34 down the drain.





SB Audigy Value>DK's Drivers>Ket's Driver

One plus point of my new card is that Crystallizer works, but then a downside is that there is no connector re-tasking so i have to go to the back of my computer every time i want to change from headphones to speakers


----------



## Mussels (May 7, 2009)

well i know from dual booting mine into 7 (didnt install the modded drivers) that my bass has totally disappeared.


----------



## KainXS (May 8, 2009)

silkstone said:


> Ì just got a SB Audigy value and used the modded drivers (not ketts) to compare. Here are the results. I don;t know if i've done something wrong, but it looks like i may have just thrown $34 down the drain.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090506/soundcomp.jpg
> SB Audigy Value>DK's Drivers>Ket's Driver
> 
> One plus point of my new card is that Crystallizer works, but then a downside is that there is no connector re-tasking so i have to go to the back of my computer every time i want to change from headphones to speakers



the audigy value has creatives proprietary connector on it with headphone out but to use it the way you want to you will have to make a wire yourself


----------



## amit_talkin (May 8, 2009)

x-fi MB does nothing but uses SRS labs sound enhancements with their logo. use SRS Audio Sandbox and you will gain same enhancements you get with these drivers.

I have found following SRS files which x-fi MB software installs.

SRSHP360.dll ( SRS Headphone 360 plugin )
SRS_SSCFilter_i386.sys
SRSWOW.dll ( SRS WOWHD effect )
SRSTSHD.dll ( SRS surroundHD )
SRSTSXT.dll ( SRS TrueSurroundXT )

all these plugins are of SRS audio sandbox. I m using audio sandbox for a long time. It enhances audio experience very well but it has few bugs, audio hangs after playing games for around 2 hours so I m use it very limited time i.e. for watching movies, listening songs etc.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 8, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Ketxx could you tell me how to use RMAA?
> 
> Then I can do a before-after test
> 
> ...



You need a loopback cable. I don't really use RMAA since I lost the cable I had so I'm sure someone who uses it more can give you the details.



nafets said:


> I'll be testing out these modded X-FI Realtek 2.21 drivers and compare them with the stock Realtek 2.21 drivers (which I'm currently using).
> 
> Very interesting stuff!



Looking forward to it 



Mussels said:


> well i know from dual booting mine into 7 (didnt install the modded drivers) that my bass has totally disappeared.



Bass vanished for me as well.. I think its more to do with Realtek drivers proper sucking in Vista/7 though. It is possible to let people customise equalizer settings in W7. Realtek need to work on that, without that their audio sounds like pure hot smoldering thick shit.



amit_talkin said:


> x-fi MB does nothing but uses SRS labs sound enhancements with their logo. use SRS Audio Sandbox and you will gain same enhancements you get with these drivers.
> 
> I have found following SRS files which x-fi MB software installs.
> 
> ...



Interesting stuff.


----------



## HellasVagabond (May 8, 2009)

Nice hack Ketxxx....However since you are not working for GB or CL or RT and you are modding their drivers without their concent isn't that on its own illegal ? Just be careful bud because you never know how people in companies think.


----------



## kenkickr (May 8, 2009)

HellasVagabond said:


> Nice hack Ketxxx....However since you are not working for GB or CL or RT and you are modding their drivers without their concent isn't that on its own illegal ? Just be careful bud because you never know how people in companies think.



I don't mean anything by this but...Not this again!  I saw this all over Ketxxx last thread.  He isn't doing anything illegal, just making something better


----------



## HellasVagabond (May 9, 2009)

Actually i think it is illegal to modify a code, program ( even if it is programming or just text modifying ) but i am not saying this as a bad thing, i just pointing out that some people with too much free time on their hands may find this as a good opportunity to start something against him.


----------



## amit_talkin (May 9, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Interesting stuff.



I m showing this image as a proof. I have now installed both X-Fi software and SRS Audio Sandbox. now what SRS showing me in audio control panel is following.






its because x-fi is already using SRS engine.  x-fi 3D, crystalizer etc. are all renamed SRS features.


----------



## Mussels (May 9, 2009)

I dont need to install any SRS stuff to get that page to show. It shows up by default just having the software installed.


----------



## amit_talkin (May 9, 2009)

Mussels said:


> I dont need to install any SRS stuff to get that page to show. It shows up by default just having the software installed.



neither me, but does it show same msg shown in above image? ( "Uninstall x-fi software" ).
Wht I meant to say is that better install SRS Audio Sandbox, and it works with all kinda sound devices.


----------



## Mussels (May 9, 2009)

amit_talkin said:


> neither me, but does it show same msg shown in above image? ( "Uninstall x-fi software" ).
> Wht I meant to say is that better install SRS Audio Sandbox, and it works with all kinda sound devices.



Yes. i get the exact same message.

What features does the SRS soundbox provide.


----------



## Mussels (May 9, 2009)

This message is for Daniel_K, since he seems to be lurking around here.

http://danielkawakami.blogspot.com/


> EDIT, for a good laugh:
> 
> Mussels, Aussie Moderator @ TPU Forums:
> 
> ...



What i said, was that these effects would affect RMAA results.
Your reply is that i'm wrong, yet you quote all these sources saying to disable the effects.

So am i right or am i wrong? If these enhancements didnt affect RMAA results, why would they need to be disabled? Make up your mind, do they, or DONT they affect the results! You're basically saying that the software should be disabled for any kind of testing, but thats all this is, a software mod! of course nothing will change if its disabled!

Please Daniel, i'm even USING your drivers - you're being an idiot for no reason.


----------



## HellasVagabond (May 9, 2009)

Cool down Mussels, dont pay attention


----------



## mudkip (May 9, 2009)

Mussels said:


> This message is for Daniel_K, since he seems to be lurking around here.
> 
> http://danielkawakami.blogspot.com/
> 
> ...



Daniel_k - daniel hijo de puta


----------



## amit_talkin (May 9, 2009)

Mussels said:


> Yes. i get the exact same message.
> 
> What features does the SRS soundbox provide.



here you go!
http://www.srslabs.com/store/store/comersus_viewItem.asp?idProduct=6


----------



## Mussels (May 9, 2009)

amit_talkin said:


> here you go!
> http://www.srslabs.com/store/store/comersus_viewItem.asp?idProduct=6



that doesnt seem to offer anything i want... sure its probably worth having if you cant get the Xfi software working, but it lacks the features that make us want this in the first place (Crystaliser, EAX 4.0, CMSS 3D) - even under different names, this SRS software doesnt seem to have any of those*.

*SRS® 3D may be CMSS 3D, they dont really say what that is clearly


----------



## amit_talkin (May 9, 2009)

Crystalizer, and CMSS 3D are changed name of  SRS Definition™ and SRS HeadPhone 360 ( or cicle surround/truesurround ). If you can trace which files getting loaded while crystalizer and CMSS 3D running, you will find those files will be SRS plugins included in x-fi software. SRS sells their technologies to many manufacturers. Creative is one of them. 

and yes, they dont say clearly , no one want to mess their business with their partners. If they say its same then who will buy x-fi software?


----------



## KainXS (May 9, 2009)

damn danny

he went after mussels lol

lol, isn't he still creative biatch


----------



## Ketxxx (May 10, 2009)

DK is indeed a creative bitch. As mussels rightly points out, the drivers are a software mod, of course some things have to be enabled to see the benefits. Same applies if your using a modded graphics driver, what do most tell you not to do? Install CCC as it overwrites the changes. Its very clear DK is being a prick for the sake of being a prick and because he is a creative bitch. I never claimed any miracles with these drivers, just to use them and make what you will. some 20+ ppl as I quoted in the first post though all cant be suffering plecebo effect


----------



## Mussels (May 10, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> DK is indeed a creative bitch. As mussels rightly points out, the drivers are a software mod, of course some things have to be enabled to see the benefits. Same applies if your using a modded graphics driver, what do most tell you not to do? Install CCC as it overwrites the changes. Its very clear DK is being a prick for the sake of being a prick and because he is a creative bitch. I never claimed any miracles with these drivers, just to use them and make what you will. some 20+ ppl as I quoted in the first post though all cant be suffering plecebo effect



even if they are suffering placebo, at least they're happy.

I know that leaving the modded drivers i lost all bass, games sounded really weird til i reinstalled the drivers.


----------



## seriousClown (May 10, 2009)

new Realtek 2.23:

. Add/Fix
1.) Driver :
1. Customizations.
2. Fix DTM 1.4 lullaby test & wave pull mode test issue.


----------



## oldhouse (May 12, 2009)

My mobo is an Asus P5Q, and audio chip should be ALC1200 which is not listed in compatible chipsets. Can I use these drivers or not?


----------



## Mike0409 (May 12, 2009)

Love these drivers so far! Having great results in Win 7 RC!  Nice job man!


----------



## oldhouse (May 12, 2009)

I have installed them for my ALC1200 chipset. Very nice driver but I have low volume. IUs there something in the registry to "hack" volume?


----------



## Ketxxx (May 13, 2009)

Did you clean your old drivers out properly? When I used these drivers on my ALC1200 in XP Pro before replacing it with a Xonar DX volume was much louder. Also check your master volume and wave volume levels.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 13, 2009)

Mussels said:


> even if they are suffering placebo, at least they're happy.
> 
> I know that leaving the modded drivers i lost all bass, games sounded really weird til i reinstalled the drivers.



The drivers were never meant for Vista and I never originally planned on releasing any for Vista. I can say though that I tried vanilla Vista drivers on W7 and there was no bass at all, everything generally sounded like shit. Can easily be fixed with a option to edit preset equalizer settings, but I don't see Realtek doing that, their lazy. So my advice would be to make absolutely sure you buy a board with any onboard sound other than Realtek, or go buy a cheap £20 soundcard for the equalizer.


----------



## oldhouse (May 13, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Did you clean your old drivers out properly? When I used these drivers on my ALC1200 in XP Pro before replacing it with a Xonar DX volume was much louder. Also check your master volume and wave volume levels.



I didn't clean cause I was just using standard driver installed by windows. Should I have uninstalled those driver too?


----------



## Mussels (May 13, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> The drivers were never meant for Vista and I never originally planned on releasing any for Vista. I can say though that I tried vanilla Vista drivers on W7 and there was no bass at all, everything generally sounded like shit. Can easily be fixed with a option to edit preset equalizer settings, but I don't see Realtek doing that, their lazy. So my advice would be to make absolutely sure you buy a board with any onboard sound other than Realtek, or go buy a cheap £20 soundcard for the equalizer.



you misunderstood. i tried vista with generic realteks and had no bass. going back to the modded ( yours/DK's) my bass came back.

I've wedged my Auzentech back in at last, so i'm leaving realtek for now.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 13, 2009)

Yeah, when you listen to stuff with a Xonar or something like a X-Mystique, it really makes you realise how you were abusing your ears by using on-board audio, even after tweaking the equalizer to make on-board sound a lot better.


----------



## Mussels (May 13, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Yeah, when you listen to stuff with a Xonar or something like a X-Mystique, it really makes you realise how you were abusing your ears by using on-board audio, even after tweaking the equalizer to make on-board sound a lot better.



difference is negligible on my speakers, but huge with the headphones. (then again, my headphones cost 4x what my (bedroom PC) speakers did )


----------



## Ketxxx (May 13, 2009)

Really? theres a huge difference between my ALC1200 and Xonar with the X540s, the X540s aren't exactly crap, I just hear so much more I couldn't with the ALC1200 such as ambient noises in games and movies, much better frequency responce which is likely down to the Xonar being able to keep up with the speakers, overall sound clarity is much better too. Theres lots of other little things as well which make all the difference with the listening experience. Even with my low quality 160 WMA files I can hear bits of music I can't on the ALC1200.


----------



## oldhouse (May 13, 2009)

Do you have xonar D1 or D2?


----------



## Ketxxx (May 13, 2009)

I have the Xonar DX, its the PCI-E flavor of the D1.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 13, 2009)

actually thinking of getting a sound card, the onboards okay but i like having that crisp feeling
also if you think your headphones are not doing right then sound cards make them crisper too


----------



## Ketxxx (May 13, 2009)

Best soundcard of the moment is easily the Xonar DX, it can be found for as little as £50 + postage.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 13, 2009)

maybe i can find something second hand? £50+ is all right as a guide price i was expecting stuff to cost like £80+

the mods not any good on vista sure the tweaked stuff possible creative codec is good but i want options and crisper sound

it just made me realise how bad onboard unless its a second rig or something


----------



## Ketxxx (May 13, 2009)

You can check the bay for any Xonar DX cards, but in all honesty £50 really isn't a lot to pay when you look at the quality of the DX, and its drivers and software. For the money you just can't beat it.

Heres a review


----------



## Mussels (May 13, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Really? theres a huge difference between my ALC1200 and Xonar with the X540s, the X540s aren't exactly crap, I just hear so much more I couldn't with the ALC1200 such as ambient noises in games and movies, much better frequency responce which is likely down to the Xonar being able to keep up with the speakers, overall sound clarity is much better too. Theres lots of other little things as well which make all the difference with the listening experience. Even with my low quality 160 WMA files I can hear bits of music I can't on the ALC1200.



i'm hard pressed to hear a difference when it comes to the speakers. They have very different levels of bass, but its easy enough to turn the bass knob up.


----------



## Cheeseball (May 16, 2009)

Any plans to update to the new 2.23s? These actually work for me pretty well under XP...


----------



## DaveK (May 16, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> actually thinking of getting a sound card, the onboards okay but i like having that crisp feeling
> also if you think your headphones are not doing right then sound cards make them crisper too



If using a good sound card is as good as using an X-Fi with the X-Fi Crystalizer on, then man you gotta buy one lol. I have a decent set of 30w RMS 2.1 Dell speakers, and the difference with the X-Fi Crystalizer was day and night, it was so much better, I swear by it. Having it turned off makes music sound so dull and boring, and my sub is so much more responsive, it seems clearer, more definitive. It's worth getting a sound card if it's anything like the X-Fi Crystalizer! I got my X-Fi Platinum for like €20 off my friend


----------



## KainXS (May 16, 2009)

I read in an earlier post that X-Fi is nothing but SRS but thats not right, realteks drivers use SRS effects, the X-FI MB software bypasses and disables all of that by connecting the drivers to OpenAL, its the original realtek control panel that uses SRS but it gets disabled as soon as you install the X-Fi MB software

X-fi is old but its still good i guess, but on realtek, it sounds, . . . . not clean . . . it sounds dirty


----------



## Ketxxx (May 16, 2009)

I will update drivers when I next have the time. This was never meant to be a continued support thing, just a one-off driver release.


----------



## 3dkiller (May 19, 2009)

it would be great if you update the drivers once a while.


----------



## Geofrancis (May 20, 2009)

i got all sorts of crackling sounds when playing flash videos. (youtube n stuff) it went away after i put the old drivers back in.


----------



## Caonima (May 28, 2009)

*Any support for EAX4.0?*

Thank you for your work.May I switch on EAX 4.0 Mode under games?I tried in DOOM 3,but the game told me no suitable hardware found.:shadedshu


----------



## Mussels (May 28, 2009)

Caonima said:


> Thank you for your work.May I switch on EAX 4.0 Mode under games?I tried in DOOM 3,but the game told me no suitable hardware found.:shadedshu



the driver alone wont add that, you need to install the creative applications to get that working.


----------



## alengrosevic (Jun 26, 2009)

will there be update with these drivers? realtek 2.27 are already out...


----------



## BangNaraj (Aug 11, 2009)

I created and account just to post some feedback.

I came from Realtek 2.29 drivers and after installing your modded drivers, first thing I noticed was the volume went kinda low. After playing some tracks in winamp, I also noticed the bass is a bit more punchy. Not that sure though. After playing some movies too, I checked the Realtek control panel and saw that my input was set as 2CH speaker (I was using headphones). So after setting everything right at the control panel, volume went up but not by much. I reverted back to 2.29 to see if volume did went up. It did. Forgot to check the punchi-ness of the bass though and now I'm too lazy to revert back again just to check. Hehe.


----------



## Gijs007 (Sep 9, 2009)

can this be updates with latest vista/7 drivers?


----------



## beneee (Nov 21, 2009)

It would be great if you can gave detail instructions what you modded and so on, so people can try itself and update a package itself. You wrote it is just text file editing, so show us what you changed, thank you!


----------



## Formula350 (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks Ket for another job well done  If I knew that I could swap in the v2.39 drivers, released Dec 15th, I would! Though for not I'll just run the ones included in your pack. They're not THAT old anyways. These are 6.0.1.5821, I have 2.36 installed and they are 6.0.1.5995. I think 2.34 was .5962 or so, but not sure 

I'll be running these on a Laptop with the ALC268, so a drop in sound volume won't matter much to me, since with my headphones I have the volume set way down anyways


----------



## Teinitys (Dec 21, 2009)

Awesome! The bass has way more kick in it with these drivers!  Could you make this with the newest HD-Drivers because those has the nice HD audio panel built in EQ.


----------



## Formula350 (Dec 23, 2009)

I can't say I compared it back to back as I should have, but it sounds very nice and I do admit there IS more bass. I don't remember the pre-defined EQ (in the audio properties of Vista) sounding much different from each other, but it does now, and I have it set on "powerful" where it sounds best. Then again I'm running a laptop and an ALC268, and not a desktop with big speakers, just my high-dollar SHURE earbuds  And I know this shouldn't be possible, but I swear to god that the signal noise with headphones in is almost nonexistent now. If I crank the volume up more it's not gone by any means, but at lower volumes it is, where as before it was present. 

I might try and monkey around with the newer DLL files a bit later...


----------



## Formula350 (Dec 24, 2009)

The MSI P6N Diamond has the X-Fi also, and it lists working for XP/Vista 32 & 64bit, released just last month too... I figure it MUST include the program that Ket provided since it weighs in @ 268mb! So it's currently DLing and I'll let ya guys know what is all included. If anyone else feels like grabbing it as well, be my guest 
http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=driverfile&dno=5408&i=0


EDIT: Alright so here's what I've figured out so far... The P6N software, on my rig, had some installer errors and so I didn't even get to try the majority of the software. Not sure if it was just somethign with my rig or what, but the "fix" from InstallShield doesn't really pertain to my computer so it doesn't fix anything.

As for the newer drivers, I've tried replacing all the DLLs and .sys, that installed but rendered thigns like the EQ non functional. So I tried a select few files, and it either wouldn't install drivers PERIOD or it again rendered the EQ broken. HOWEVER If someone CAN figure out how to get the EQ from the newer releases (at least 2.39 which I was trying), the EQ presets are editable. So I'm back to Ket's release and sticking with "Powerful" preset 

Another thing to mention was before, I ran an OpenAL detection app, and it couldn't find anything, but now I have OAL support


----------



## DaemonCross (Feb 28, 2010)

Question, Does EAX 4.0 or whatever version this modded driver supports work without the Creative software package? and what does "Driver customizations mean"? on the changelogs? Are those simply added support for newer chipsets on recent boards?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 28, 2010)

DaemonCross said:


> Question, Does EAX 4.0 or whatever version this modded driver supports work without the Creative software package? and what does "Driver customizations mean"? on the changelogs? Are those simply added support for newer chipsets on recent boards?



you need the creative software for EAX. you could also use alchemy universal, which works on any soundcard.


----------



## DaemonCross (Mar 1, 2010)

Ah, I see thanks.

I noticed that this thread hasn't been active for quite a while now, I'm wondering if this project is still active, there has been a ton of updates since this release. This mod is one of the best I've so far and the results are impressive. Is the OP still developing new versions?

Anywho, about the Alchemy universal, I forgot to mention that I'm running on Windows 7 so, Is it still neccesary? And does both Creative or that Alchemy Universal enable EAX for a realtek card? I'm leaning more towards Alchemy Universal. If given a choice can you give me the simple pro/con of either package?

What about the newer games? Do they still need alchemy or creative suite to enable EAX? or has it been resolved in Windows 7? Sorry for the crapton of questions, I'm not that informed with the audio scene.


----------



## Formula350 (Mar 1, 2010)

DaemonCross said:


> Ah, I see thanks.
> 
> I noticed that this thread hasn't been active for quite a while now, I'm wondering if this project is still active, there has been a ton of updates since this release. This mod is one of the best I've so far and the results are impressive. Is the OP still developing new versions?
> 
> ...



For it to be resolved in Win7, Microsoft would have had to put HAL back into the OS, which is I'm pretty sure a very involved task. I feel safe in saying you can expect HAL not to return ever. ALchemy (the L is not a typo as it pertains to OpenAL) is needed if you want any sort of EAX, but it is basically emulation, exporting any calls into OpenAL. Think of it like a Wrapper. Just like the old Glide Wrappers, which exported 3Dfx calls into OpenGL (and probably some exported to DX). It's not going to be the same as it would be running native, as in using WinXP, just the same as running a Glide wrapper won't give your the superior image quality that running a real 3Dfx card would.

And I've bugged Ket a couple times now to update it, but he told me what all to do, and it was what I already had tried, so no luck. You could probably get it working with newer drivers, up untill they started changing some major things. I've noticed they added quite a few more DLLs in the newer ones.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 2, 2010)

alchemy tries to emulate EAX, its kinda buggy. for example, it doesnt work for me in stalker.

EAX does not work natively in any modern OS, only in XP. They have to emulate it now.


----------



## Formula350 (Mar 2, 2010)

Mussels said:


> alchemy tries to emulate EAX, its kinda buggy. for example, it doesnt work for me in stalker.
> 
> EAX does not work natively in any modern OS, only in XP. They have to emulate it now.



And for me, it doesn't work in Dungeon Siege. Still says EAX is not supported on the menu page, and that's odd since I'm pretty sure it's a EAX2.0 game, which the Realtek ALC268 supports :\ Neither 3DSoundBack (Realtek's _ALchemy_) or ALchemy with these drivers, do the trick. But I don't exactly have any way to check any other games as I don't have any installed on this laptop lol


----------



## lzk87 (Mar 6, 2010)

thank you ketxx for your fantastic work!!


----------



## gouranga (Mar 6, 2010)

Why not work?


----------



## NinkobEi (Mar 29, 2010)

holy smokes..my headphones have bass now. thanks a ton ketxx! win7 laptop, not sure which realtek I have though...


----------



## Formula350 (Mar 29, 2010)

Figured I'd offer up this tidbit since Ket doesn't work on these anymore. I've talked to him a couple times and he's said that for Vista/7, the actual Realtek drivers are better (well the newer ones, like newer than 2.35 I suspect). It's what he uses and said it's better sounding than the modded version, since the software for them doesn't work in Vista :\ So it is more of a novelty item than anything else.


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Mar 29, 2010)

Still, to me, with my ALC1200, even over the newer Realtek Drivers, with my Cambridge Audio Azur 740A and Krix Neuphonix Main Speakers in a Stereo Setup, it sounds a hell of a lot better with these modded drivers, I like them a lot more, cheers Ket


----------



## Formula350 (Mar 29, 2010)

SabreWulf69 said:


> Still, to me, with my ALC1200, even over the newer Realtek Drivers, with my Cambridge Audio Azur 740A and Krix Neuphonix Main Speakers in a Stereo Setup, it sounds a hell of a lot better with these modded drivers, I like them a lot more, cheers Ket



Don't quote me on this, but I'm pretty sure the ALC1200 is almost the bottom of the barrel in terms of quality etc. It's a misleading model number from all I've read. Not saying the driver's can't wake it up though  I'm just bummed Realtek got the driver's straightened out so we can't mod the new ones :\


----------



## NinkobEi (Mar 29, 2010)

hah ok thanks form.. I found out that I have an ALC 660.. just wondering if you might have a site that ranks the ALC quality ? ;P curious if this card is worth a damn lol. though I guess it doesnt matter.. I cant really upgrade it and it sounds fine to me


----------



## Formula350 (Mar 29, 2010)

Ninkobwi said:


> hah ok thanks form.. I found out that I have an ALC 660.. just wondering if you might have a site that ranks the ALC quality ? ;P curious if this card is worth a damn lol. though I guess it doesnt matter.. I cant really upgrade it and it sounds fine to me



I don't actually know of a site that has a comparison of the chips :\ I mean, in terms of what you're looking for. Realtek's own site does it decently though.

HD Audio Comparison - 2+2, 6 (I assume) & 8 channels


OK I stumbled across this before I posted and the 1200 isn't exactly a rebadged lower end model chip, but it is lacking some of the main things one might want heh Namely the digital surround ability >_> ASUS Mainly just had Realtek tweak/customize one of the other chips to gain some improvements. I can't find the one site review/article that talked about the ALC1200 though, so you're stuck with this haha And yes I read that you don't actually have that 
http://www.gamingheaven.net/motherb...tek-alc1200-confusion-questions-answered.html

Similar to the ALC1200 is what my 890GX has, the 892A. I haven't bothered finding specs on it as I'm really not expecting to lol


----------



## BeepBeep2 (Mar 29, 2010)

Formula350 said:


> I don't actually know of a site that has a comparison of the chips :\ I mean, in terms of what you're looking for. Realtek's own site does it decently though.
> 
> HD Audio Comparison - 2+2, 6 (I assume) & 8 channels
> 
> ...



I went from ALC882 to ALC889A to ALC892A and so far 892A sounds the best. I don't think it's that similar to 1200...

I'm pretty sure it (892A) supports Dolby TRUE HD and DTS HD, Dolby Home Theatre etc.


----------



## Formula350 (Mar 29, 2010)

BeepBeep2 said:


> I went from ALC882 to ALC889A to ALC892A and so far 892A sounds the best. I don't think it's that similar to 1200...
> 
> I'm pretty sure it (892A) supports Dolby TRUE HD and DTS HD, Dolby Home Theatre etc.



My audio setup is rather old (early 2000s), but should still be good since it is pretty packed with specs, only thing it is lacking is 5.1 and any decoding options lol It is 500W (RMS) or some such and THX Certified  Good ol' Z-560s! I'd love a Z-640 setup though, even if there are probably better heh With that said, at least the 892 sounds good as I like to listen to music


----------



## 7.62 (Mar 29, 2010)

Didnt make BC2 sound any better for me


----------



## DaemonCross (Mar 29, 2010)

So long story short, Ditch these drivers and DL the latest?


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Mar 29, 2010)

Damn crappy ALC1200, can anyone tell me then where I could source a M-Audio Audiophile 192 in Australia? Thought these drivers could breath some new life into this Chip, but obviously not, all I want it for is 2-channel reproduction of music in exclusive mode through my XMPlay with WASAPI Plugin, any ideas? *Looks towards the old eMac sitting beside me* lol KK, from 2.35, to 2.21 X-Fi, now going to 2.45, all I have noticed going to the X-Fi one, is there is less pronounced bass, and a slight bit more high end. Been happy enough with stock drivers, think I'll just stick to updating them, unless an updated modded driver ever comes out then I'll give it a go, until then, I will be trying to source my M-Audio card for my shiny new amp


----------



## Formula350 (Mar 29, 2010)

DaemonCross said:


> So long story short, Ditch these drivers and DL the latest?



Unless you're running XP and can use the Crystalizer software, there isn't a whole lot of reasons for running it in Vista/7 since they are really outdated drivers.



BTW BeepBeep, I just noticed what you were referring to when you said you didn't think the 1200 was much like the 892A, it was from what I said. I did't quite mean it that way in terms of specs or sound, but more having to do with it being something like a proprietary (see: custom) chip and not listed on Realtek's site for info or specs about it.


----------



## BeepBeep2 (Mar 29, 2010)

Formula350 said:


> Unless you're running XP and can use the Crystalizer software, there isn't a whole lot of reasons for running it in Vista/7 since they are really outdated drivers.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW BeepBeep, I just noticed what you were referring to when you said you didn't think the 1200 was much like the 892A, it was from what I said. I did't quite mean it that way in terms of specs or sound, but more having to do with it being something like a proprietary (see: custom) chip and not listed on Realtek's site for info or specs about it.



I think Realtek just won't update their website. ALC899A is also out. :shadedshu



SabreWulf69 said:


> Damn crappy ALC1200, can anyone tell me then where I could source a M-Audio Audiophile 192 in Australia? Thought these drivers could breath some new life into this Chip, but obviously not, all I want it for is 2-channel reproduction of music in exclusive mode through my XMPlay with WASAPI Plugin, any ideas? *Looks towards the old eMac sitting beside me* lol KK, from 2.35, to 2.21 X-Fi, now going to 2.45, all I have noticed going to the X-Fi one, is there is less pronounced bass, and a slight bit more high end. Been happy enough with stock drivers, think I'll just stick to updating them, unless an updated modded driver ever comes out then I'll give it a go, until then, I will be trying to source my M-Audio card for my shiny new amp



Can you possibly work around this: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/6...relude_71_Sound_Card.html?tl=g4c345s498#blank ?

I know you were looking for the M-Audio but FrozenCPU ships worldwide...


----------



## Formula350 (Mar 30, 2010)

BeepBeep2 said:


> I think Realtek just won't update their website. ALC899A is also out. :shadedshu



LOL You probably hit the nail on the head there! That one pic I linked, there was another dead link for I'm pretty sure the same image and the .jpg's file name was the date... It was early 2008 >_> I mean either it's what that one site I linked to had mentioned, it's because the company they are making them for don't want the specs released, or because the difference between all the chips is either minimal or just some refinements internal for better sound quality.


----------



## BeepBeep2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Formula350 said:


> LOL You probably hit the nail on the head there! That one pic I linked, there was another dead link for I'm pretty sure the same image and the .jpg's file name was the date... It was early 2008 >_> I mean either it's what that one site I linked to had mentioned, it's because the company they are making them for don't want the specs released, or because the difference between all the chips is either minimal or just some refinements internal for better sound quality.



Well the bad thing about onboard audio codecs is really EMI from the CPU and motherboard itself. Most of the time when people say it's "crap" it's usually because the board engineers can't design a PCB to save their life.

My old EVGA/Foxconn board had ALC882 on it, and it sounded really, really poor.

My Gigabyte "Ultra Durable 3" board with not-so-superior-than-882-889A sounded years ahead.

Same goes for 892A on my second Gigabyte board.


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Mar 30, 2010)

Hmm in theory would enabling the Spread Spectrum options in the BIOS do anything to improve audio quality or am I completely on the wrong track? And/or if so, would it kill my overclocking chances? Cheers BeepBeep but I found me a good source for the M-Audio card at http://www.jrrshop.com/catalog/product_info.php?currency=AUD&products_id=4893 for an absolute bargain who also ship worldwide and with the exchange rate it's a steal


----------



## Formula350 (Mar 30, 2010)

BeepBeep2 said:


> Well the bad thing about onboard audio codecs is really EMI from the CPU and motherboard itself. Most of the time when people say it's "crap" it's usually because the board engineers can't design a PCB to save their life.
> 
> My old EVGA/Foxconn board had ALC882 on it, and it sounded really, really poor.
> 
> ...



haha And this one site I read a review on said that Gigabyte can't design a board for shite when it comes to placing the audio chip and routing thick power traces near it. Don't get me wrong, I love Gigabyte and am on my third board in a row, just relaying that haha Another "trick" apparently is just slapping a small heatsink on the audio chip. Makes sense since Creative does that too, and while it may get warm, I don't think it would get warm enough to merit the use of a heatsink ya know?  If a Voodoo3 Velocity 100 could go bare-back, I think an X-Fi could 





SabreWulf69 said:


> Hmm in theory would enabling the Spread Spectrum options in the BIOS do anything to improve audio quality or am I completely on the wrong track? And/or if so, would it kill my overclocking chances?



Don't know, it might but I have a feeling no. It is more for system stability.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 30, 2010)

spread spectrum reduces interefernce, so it may cut out some background noise in cheap onboards - you know, the shit you hear when moving a mouse around, that stuff.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 30, 2010)

BeepBeep2 said:


> Well the bad thing about onboard audio codecs is really EMI from the CPU and motherboard itself. Most of the time when people say it's "crap" it's usually because the board engineers can't design a PCB to save their life.
> 
> My old EVGA/Foxconn board had ALC882 on it, and it sounded really, really poor.
> 
> ...



Use a decent, dedicated sound card, even a lowly Audigy 2ZS, and you'll see that ALL on-board is crap compared to half-way decent sound cards.


----------



## Formula350 (Mar 30, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Use a decent, dedicated sound card, even a lowly Audigy 2ZS, and you'll see that ALL on-board is crap compared to half-way decent sound cards.



I'd like to, but I went over budget on my system by a large margin lol Had I not the need for a PSU (even though I was able to get lucky in finding a few good ones) and then the 890GPA was $40 more than I _wanted_ to spend, I would've had my system going long ago heh I am happy though since the 890GX will allow me lllots of upgrade room! Not going to be stuck like I was with my S939 since it went EOL a few months later :\

The only time I hear what Mussles said, was if I have my Shure earbuds in. That is using my ooold Gigabyte S939 with a non-HD Realtek 850 AC'97 chip. When it was my Z-560s plugged in, there was no sound coming through. I was pretty pleased with how it sounded, and can only wait to hear how the 892A sounds!

If I ever do break down and get a dedicated sound card again, it'll be a XONAR  The one review I read which had lower end X-Fi card and XONAR, with a ALC889 tossed in, the 889 did VERY well compared to the X-Fi. The XONAR just did better in 98% of the tests is all heh Plus, Ket has convinced me to steer clear of Creative due to shite drivers, and recommends the XONAR as well


----------



## Wile E (Mar 31, 2010)

Formula350 said:


> I'd like to, but I went over budget on my system by a large margin lol Had I not the need for a PSU (even though I was able to get lucky in finding a few good ones) and then the 890GPA was $40 more than I _wanted_ to spend, I would've had my system going long ago heh I am happy though since the 890GX will allow me lllots of upgrade room! Not going to be stuck like I was with my S939 since it went EOL a few months later :\
> 
> The only time I hear what Mussles said, was if I have my Shure earbuds in. That is using my ooold Gigabyte S939 with a non-HD Realtek 850 AC'97 chip. When it was my Z-560s plugged in, there was no sound coming through. I was pretty pleased with how it sounded, and can only wait to hear how the 892A sounds!
> 
> If I ever do break down and get a dedicated sound card again, it'll be a XONAR  The one review I read which had lower end X-Fi card and XONAR, with a ALC889 tossed in, the 889 did VERY well compared to the X-Fi. The XONAR just did better in 98% of the tests is all heh Plus, Ket has convinced me to steer clear of Creative due to shite drivers, and recommends the XONAR as well



Ket is not exactly an expert in audio. Hell, he doesn't even qualify as an audiophile. No offense intended to him, but take his suggestions with a grain of salt.

Creative cleared up most issues, especially on the Titanium line. Not perfect, but not horrible either. Xonar is good too, but also has driver issues. There are also Auzentech X-Fi cards to consider. Slightly better drivers than creative, a hell of a lot better hardware. Some models even have built in headphone amps. As far as sound quality, ALC889 competes with none of them, not even the bottom of the line X-fi. 

But meh, if you can't afford one, you can't afford one. lol.

PS: Can I ask what Shure earbuds you have?


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Mar 31, 2010)

Or if you want even better quality if only just for stereo music (who wants that these days jeez lol) try a M-Audio Audiophile 192, can also be used with ProTools and other software for excellent music production, M-Audio do great stuff


----------



## Wile E (Mar 31, 2010)

SabreWulf69 said:


> Or if you want even better quality if only just for stereo music (who wants that these days jeez lol) try a M-Audio Audiophile 192, can also be used with ProTools and other software for excellent music production, M-Audio do great stuff



Yep. The sure do. We use M-Audio monitors in the studio.


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Mar 31, 2010)

Sweet at TAFE, we got the HD3 System in our main studio room connected to a Soundtracs Mixing Desk and some active Dynaudio BM15A Studio Monitors, as well as another studio, 5 rehearsal rooms, 3 edit suites with a $65,000 motorized Behringer mixing console of much interest, 1 Mac Lab, 1 Live Room, and 1 Live Venue equipped with some nice Seers gear, I love it


----------



## Wile E (Mar 31, 2010)

SabreWulf69 said:


> Sweet at TAFE, we got the HD3 System in our main studio room connected to a Soundtracs Mixing Desk and some active Dynaudio BM15A Studio Monitors, as well as another studio, 5 rehearsal rooms, 3 edit suites with a $65,000 motorized Behringer mixing console of much interest, 1 Mac Lab, 1 Live Room, and 1 Live Venue equipped with some nice Seers gear, I love it



lol. We aren't nearly that advanced. It's just a hobby studio, primarily run on a Mac Pro. One of our biggest chunks of money went to Waves for the Diamond Plug-In pack. Started on a Firepod and virtual mixer, primarily using Logic and Reason.

My partner in crime updated about a month back, and he won't tell me what hardware he bought, so I'll have to stop in soon. I'm thinking it's a mixing desk or something similar. He likes surprising people. lol.


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm running X-Fi MB on my netbook. X-Fi powah!


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Mar 31, 2010)

Wile E said:


> lol. We aren't nearly that advanced. It's just a hobby studio, primarily run on a Mac Pro. One of our biggest chunks of money went to Waves for the Diamond Plug-In pack. Started on a Firepod and virtual mixer, primarily using Logic and Reason.
> 
> My partner in crime updated about a month back, and he won't tell me what hardware he bought, so I'll have to stop in soon. I'm thinking it's a mixing desk or something similar. He likes surprising people. lol.



Do much MIDI stuff? I guess so using Logic. Yeah, I'd eventually like a studio of my own going, specializing in speaker design, possibly making my home setup a bit more expansive as well.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 31, 2010)

SabreWulf69 said:


> Do much MIDI stuff? I guess so using Logic. Yeah, I'd eventually like a studio of my own going, specializing in speaker design, possibly making my home setup a bit more expansive as well.



Yeah, the friend I built the studio with does a lot with synths. Lots of Industrial music influence. He uses a Kurzweil controller. Not sure which tho. I can't play the keys, personally.


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Mar 31, 2010)

Synths are pretty fun to play with. I've been doing lots of basic live recording lately, then putting stuff in the studio for upload to play with later on the ProTools systems in the Lab. Quite frankly I have had enough of all this Microphone research getting pounded into us. Essential to know I guess and through it I have corrected quite a few home theatre shop peoples about stuff. Gain structure and signal flow is also some very handy stuff to be taught.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 31, 2010)

I would love to go to school for the stuff. As it stands, I just do things by ear. I don't have any real technical training in it. I'm petty much just an audiophile that likes to dabble in recording, production and mixing.


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Mar 31, 2010)

Next course I would like to do is on general acoustics, or psychoacoustics, and maybe a little basic electronic engineering, cos like yourself I had my own knowledge and did things by ear but now I have decided to get my foot in the door so to speak and expand my knowledge a bit.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 31, 2010)

Learning more about psychacoustics would be awesome. There are just so many possible applications.


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Mar 31, 2010)

Indeed, will help me greatly with my personal venture into speaker design. I have many concepts I want to test out, and going to TAFE gives me a great opportunity to discuss anything I may be curious about with other Sound Engineers. Currently working on my own speakers as I have been for quite some time now, was thinking of next getting some new Peerless HDS Exclusive 5 1/4" Mid's for them as the one's in them now are only 4" and more so will have to design a rear sealed compartment inside the speaker for them to go into of appropriate volume according to the T&S parameters of them of course. I already have my Vifa Dual Contentric Super Tweeters, after my Mid's are done, Im then gonna chuck in 2x 12" SB Acoustics Drivers in each tower, then after all that, I gonna get all the appropriate high end parts for the crossovers, and they should be mint.  Also picked up a random 12" home theater sub-woofer the other day, that has no specs on the box or the driver itself, but looks absolutely monstrous so I'm gonna give that a go for the time being cos atm my sub consists of a downwards firing Jamo E4SUB.1 which I have replaced the driver with the 8" from the sub of the Z-680 THX Certified Logitech set. Bigger sub should make a nice difference of re-enforcement at higher volume levels.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 31, 2010)

Sounds like an awesome setup, although I always preferred the generally faster attack and decay of 10" lows. Most 12" lows are to muddy for me and my musical preferences.


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Mar 31, 2010)

True, I always have like the Bower & Wilkins PV1 Subwoofer for music and that only uses 2 10"s but it still hammers


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Mar 31, 2010)

Well been good talking not too many people enjoy talking bout audio, I'm off to FLAC-r-ise some new CD's I got, then listen to my new Foo Fighter Greatest hits on Vinyl album


----------



## Wile E (Mar 31, 2010)

That's my next step, A good turntable. Well, it's been nice completely hijacking this thread with you. lol.


----------



## Formula350 (Mar 31, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Ket is not exactly an expert in audio. Hell, he doesn't even qualify as an audiophile. No offense intended to him, but take his suggestions with a grain of salt.
> 
> Creative cleared up most issues, especially on the Titanium line. Not perfect, but not horrible either. Xonar is good too, but also has driver issues. There are also Auzentech X-Fi cards to consider. Slightly better drivers than creative, a hell of a lot better hardware. Some models even have built in headphone amps. As far as sound quality, ALC889 competes with none of them, not even the bottom of the line X-fi.
> 
> ...



Holy crap did the forum's drop the ball on alerting me to new posts! There is like a dozen new posts haha

Anyways I originally had Shure e2c that I bought a few years ago when I got my Creative Muvo n200 MP3 player, and with it being so small it couldn't power my (old and not very good) around-ear headphones. Since I couldn't stand the standard earbuds you get with most MP3 players which are the rounded-hard plastic and hurt your ears, I asked on another forum where a few of us 3Dfx people still lurk. One guy recommended Shure and so I got the e2c. Loved them to death! Then the little Husky puppy that wandered in and adopted us as her family chewed the cables  (I still have them if I wanted to try fixing em) Mom had pity on me and said she'd get me some new ones so I looked to see what Shure had for new ones since mine were at least 5 years old  Now I have the SE210, which I believe I got off NewEGG for much cheaper than their MSRP ($99 I think). They are equally as nice, but I think the e2c might have offered a slight bit more bass, but these SE210s are much more comfortable and the memory-foam ear pieces I like much more as they don't have that oil to expand the yellow foam which will go bye-bye if you wash them :S The most surprising about the e2c and SE210 is their sound isolating ability, which surprised the hell out of me. We fly to Alaska every year and it's a 5+hr flight, but with these in the flight noise is killed by about 80%! Also when I have them in around the house, if someone walks in my room or talks to me and I'm not seeing them, I have noooo clue they are since I can't hear a sound outside of whatever I'm listening too (even if it's a quite TV show). So I recommend Shure to anyone who loves listening to music through earbuds, or has a cheaper set of  over-ear headphones 

I don't mean to imply Ket is a god when it comes to things, but he does know a fair bit in the way of coding, which is why I trust his opinion on some things. :\ I've been out of the soundcard scene for a long time though so I just haven't bothered checking things out at all, and the only research I've done recently is just to see how good the onboard's compare now (when I was looking at a 790GX with ALC889A) and my friend was thinking about an X-Fi Fatality Champ and I read the one review that pitted it against the top end XONAR and included the ALC889, but the X-Fi just couldn't compare. Yea, it did beat the XONAR in 2 or 3 tests, but there was something like a dozen so ... heh I can't remember exactly but I though I read another one where they had the XONAR, Creative's X-Fi and then Auzentech's, where clearly the latter did much better than Creative's but only put it on par with the XONAR. Again, that is just going off what I can remember and could _easily_ be wrong  If I ever were to get an X-Fi it would ONLY be by Auzentech! I mean if you hadn't read any reviews on them and just simply went off looks, you would think the Auzen is just leaps better heh Then there are the mods you can do to cards, which I haven't seen for the X-Fis but figure they exist, where you replace the OpAmps & power caps on the Audigy 2s. Which my friend has 2 of and plans to do that at _some_ point  Though the BlackGates are  expensive haha So I figured some of the low ESR standard Rubycon would still be much better than Creative's factory cap/s. But my last sound card (which I don't know where it is ATM) was the Hercules Digi-Fire 7, which is not exactly anything good anyways so I wouldn't substitute my onboard for it heh

Anyways excessive  rambling aside...


----------



## Formula350 (Mar 31, 2010)

SabreWulf69 said:


> Well been good talking not too many people enjoy talking bout audio, I'm off to FLAC-r-ise some new CD's I got, then listen to my new Foo Fighter Greatest hits on Vinyl album





Wile E said:


> That's my next step, A good turntable. Well, it's been nice completely hijacking this thread with you. lol.



Funny you both mention that! My friend and I love how the old Vortex 2 sounds compared to the Live/Audigy 1 & 2, and we were trying to think of a way to compare them and I figured he could use their recording/playing abilities to do that. So I said since he was likes listening to vinyls, hook the turntable up to the computer and "rip" a record to FLAC lol Then run the files through RMAA and listen to them and see which does better. While I don't think he's gotten around to it yet, another interesting test would be to play the recorded file through the opposing sound card 

Also don't know how well these are, but I had gotten a weekly Buy.com 'flyer' in my email and it had a USB turntable to let you rip records  I figure since it was only like $40 that it would be not the best.

I like talking tech (hasn't it shown? ) even if I don't quite know enough about the audio side of it to really be of much interest to talk it with heh


----------



## Wile E (Mar 31, 2010)

Formula350 said:


> Holy crap did the forum's drop the ball on alerting me to new posts! There is like a dozen new posts haha
> 
> Anyways I originally had Shure e2c that I bought a few years ago when I got my Creative Muvo n200 MP3 player, and with it being so small it couldn't power my (old and not very good) around-ear headphones. Since I couldn't stand the standard earbuds you get with most MP3 players which are the rounded-hard plastic and hurt your ears, I asked on another forum where a few of us 3Dfx people still lurk. One guy recommended Shure and so I got the e2c. Loved them to death! Then the little Husky puppy that wandered in and adopted us as her family chewed the cables  (I still have them if I wanted to try fixing em) Mom had pity on me and said she'd get me some new ones so I looked to see what Shure had for new ones since mine were at least 5 years old  Now I have the SE210, which I believe I got off NewEGG for much cheaper than their MSRP ($99 I think). They are equally as nice, but I think the e2c might have offered a slight bit more bass, but these SE210s are much more comfortable and the memory-foam ear pieces I like much more as they don't have that oil to expand the yellow foam which will go bye-bye if you wash them :S The most surprising about the e2c and SE210 is their sound isolating ability, which surprised the hell out of me. We fly to Alaska every year and it's a 5+hr flight, but with these in the flight noise is killed by about 80%! Also when I have them in around the house, if someone walks in my room or talks to me and I'm not seeing them, I have noooo clue they are since I can't hear a sound outside of whatever I'm listening too (even if it's a quite TV show). So I recommend Shure to anyone who loves listening to music through earbuds, or has a cheaper set of  over-ear headphones
> 
> ...



I have a pair of HiFiMan (formerly Head Direct) RE0's. If you can afford a sound card, I strongly recommend an Auzentech X-Fi Forte. It's built in headphone amp really helps my headphones shine. Much better than a standard headphone hookup. Blows even my Audigy 2ZS away.

Guru3d has very good sound card reviews, btw. Always check them out if you plan to buy a sound card.



Formula350 said:


> Funny you both mention that! My friend and I love how the old Vortex 2 sounds compared to the Live/Audigy 1 & 2, and we were trying to think of a way to compare them and I figured he could use their recording/playing abilities to do that. So I said since he was likes listening to vinyls, hook the turntable up to the computer and "rip" a record to FLAC lol Then run the files through RMAA and listen to them and see which does better. While I don't think he's gotten around to it yet, another interesting test would be to play the recorded file through the opposing sound card
> 
> Also don't know how well these are, but I had gotten a weekly Buy.com 'flyer' in my email and it had a USB turntable to let you rip records  I figure since it was only like $40 that it would be not the best.
> 
> I like talking tech (hasn't it shown? ) even if I don't quite know enough about the audio side of it to really be of much interest to talk it with heh


Well, that won't necessarily work, as the input stages are different than the output stages. It could very well be that the card with the better, higher quality sound output actually has shitty recording abilities and vice-versa. But it would still be a fun experiment. lol.


----------



## Formula350 (Apr 1, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I have a pair of HiFiMan (formerly Head Direct) RE0's. If you can afford a sound card, I strongly recommend an Auzentech X-Fi Forte. It's built in headphone amp really helps my headphones shine. Much better than a standard headphone hookup. Blows even my Audigy 2ZS away.
> 
> Guru3d has very good sound card reviews, btw. Always check them out if you plan to buy a sound card.



Well I haven't heard of your headphones, but that is of no surprise to me  Similarly *any* sound reproducing device can drive my Shure earbuds  Even that Muvo with it's single AAA battery, which runs the rest of the thing as well and still manages to get ~8-14hrs of audio playback  That depends on a few factors though, like if it's short bursts of use (like an hour at a time), the brand of battery and I only can only assume the volume level. Won't deny though, that something with more power produces much better audio in the full spectrum, like my Smartphone, a computer or portable DVD player. If the time ever does come and I'm in the market for a true sound card (which I don't see being anytime soon), I'll give Guru a look. I always make sure to research the hell out of stuff before I go for it though, and if I can't find enough info I make sure to pester you folks who know things regarding the matter   I suspect going from my Realtek model 850 onboard chip, to an HDA ALC892A will be quite a change, even if I haven't listened to audio through my old setup in coming up on exactly a year.




> Well, that won't necessarily work, as the input stages are different than the output stages. It could very well be that the card with the better, higher quality sound output actually has shitty recording abilities and vice-versa. But it would still be a fun experiment. lol.



True. But now that you metion that, I think the reason why I brought up doing that was because he was going to record a record, but it's been a month now and the specifics as to what spawned my insane idea are vague haha


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Apr 1, 2010)

As long as the output from the turntable is at line level and not source level (ie has a preamp) then you should be fine in recording it. The quality will vary on many things for example the quality of the outputs and inputs as mentioned, quality of the turntable and quality of the cabling.


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 11, 2010)

Just wanted to bump this up and say thanks again to Ketxxx! These drivers just gave my laptop's sound a new lease on life! Anybody with an ASUS U30Jc give these a shot!


----------



## Octopuss (Sep 11, 2010)

Are they gonna be updated though? Looks pretty old.


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 11, 2010)

Don't need to be updated!


----------



## Formula350 (Sep 11, 2010)

Octopuss said:


> Are they gonna be updated though? Looks pretty old.



Sort of can't be. Things seem to have changed a bit since this time, due to Creative being a bit (understatement) ticked at Ket lol 

I've actually been trying to do basically the same thing as what he did, but on a different level. Mind you I really don't know _exactly_ what I'm doing since all I do know is from just reading the install INF files, comparing the differences, and then changing/adding those in another INF. 

Basically this is what I've been able to gleam from the multiple different INF files is that there is basically 3 main differences between all of them, with scattered small differences between pretty much every one of them.


The first and obvious, is what I'd consider a small one, they obviously are for different chip models, even manufacturer's.


The first big thing is some are including a fairly big difference in overall functionality, by including more and/or different APO files (Audio Processing Object I think). I'm not really sure how one take's advantage of these, but it is
 the main thing I've been experimenting with.


The second big thing is it appears to me that since pretty much everything is done in software (meaning the CPU basically does all the work) and so almost all the Realtek Codecs are able to do what any other one can. It's pretty much limited to the number of output ports that really limits their full potential, like most laptops/netbooks use a 200-series codec (ALC268 is what I have in this laptop I'm typing on) and the 2 basically denotes that it is a 2-channel device (though I believe it technically can do 4 channels). Some have 600 series, and even 800 series, which I believe my friend's Asus X83 laptop is an ALC 882. 


The third big thing I notice is that there is a good number of Creative files in the standard driver pack and the difference between them and ones from motherboard makers which are for their models with X-Fi or THX is basically nothing 


The other little thing is one that confuses me, how to further trick software that your codec is one that is supported by it. Example is the ASRock 890GX Deluxe4 model which has the ALC892 codec and THX software (which ironically the THX driver files are by Creative), but when I add in my Gigabyte's ALC892 device info into the correct INF file the THX software doesn't recognize it as being supported. So there must be some other tidbit I'm missing.


Then the last tidbit, is another small one, that while I've not yet found a way to get more recently released Creative things (or I guess even the older versions either) to work when I've installed the drivers that utilize all of the creative files, I still have gotten ALchemy (EAX to OpenAL wrapper) to appear to basically be working when I use it's DSOUND.dll file in a game supporting EAX; however, my issue is that I don't notice any audio change w/ or w/o it  Unlike Realtek's own 3D SoundBack (which only had one release sadly) which in for example Oblivion, REALLY makes a difference. Only problem, which is the basis of my attempts at getting my 892 to function more as a Creative sanctioned product, is using 3D SoundBack crashes Oblivion when you try to load a game  It's not just me either, it seems to be anyone trying it. *sigh*

I suspect that it is mostly due to not gaining the full functionality out of the drivers, as in the Playback Devices properties page where the "Dolby" tab usually sits, resides a Sound Blaster tab which I assume has a bunch of software options. The only thing that shows up is the basic tab layout with a blank box, that I presume would list all the different audio effects, and a checkbox which I can select to disable all effects :\ I _did_ just have an idea that I'll give a shot, but it sadly is unlikely to work.

Also been having trouble with the SRS configuration, but I really haven't focused much on it and I gather the issue it caused me is due to trying to implement EVERY single function from all the different INF files lol I just don't know enough about the INF structure to correctly add them all in together and coexist with each other. I'm pretty damn sure that is precisely the issue as well, the SRS APO is trying to take dominance over the audio while simultaneously so is the Creative APO. Also the Creative APO and how I have it implemented, seems to be overriding the Dolby feature and as a result is removing the Dolby audio tab, along with removing all EQ functions to boot  

Ket doesn't have any reason to bother with these anymore though, since he uses a Xonar and only his laptop has a Realtek chip. Nor do I for that matter since my new motherboard will have a VIA audio chip and I'll as well only have the laptop with a Realtek  But until the board arrives and while I still have my 890GX, I'll try and get SOMETHING to friggen work lol
[/ramble]

Anyways for anyone who is interested in trying to use a different INF on their system, it's quite easy to do. You just need to find the INF that your chip is in (HDART for 32bit or HDXRT for 64bit is an almost sure bet) and open it up, CTRL+F open Find... and search for: [AzaliaManufacturerID (with that first [ since it will come up with a different line first)

That is where it lists the supported devices, then copy the line with your model, which for example this would be for my ALC892:
"Realtek High Definition Audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892

Copy it all and then paste into the INF that has functions you want to try (HDACR or HDXCR is the main Sound Blaster MB [motherboard I assume] INF), next to all of the others, or simply replace them all if you wish. Then either do one of two things; remove ALL the other INF files from the folder leaving just the one you added your ID to, _OR_ to rename that "Realtek High Definition Audio" part to something you'll recognize as being your modified file. Otherwise you'll have a few choices pop up when you try to install them. Then copy the folder location where that INF resides and open up Device Manager, expand the Sound section then right-click on your chip and select Upgrade Drivers. Click the bottom "Browse" option, then the bottom "Let me pick", then (assuming you have the User Account Control settings already set to off (never notify)) you paste in that copied location and select your entry in the list. It'll pop up saying the driver isn't signed/certified, which is because you modified an INF changing it's MD5, but won't hurt anything. After that it's all done, and if you have more luck than I do, you'll have whatever features you were aiming for 

Good luck, god speed, have fun! And don't thank me because I'm sure that nothing will be gained, and I only have Ket to thank for inspiration haha (But I'm sure he doesn't want to be bugged, since I bug him mmmore than enough!)


----------



## Formula350 (Sep 13, 2010)

Alright, well I made a breakthrough today! ALchemy works (program loads, will inject a game with the files but crashes when I try to edit settings), which I'm very pleased about! I was able to play Oblivion and have a noticeable change in audio while playing Oblivion  Unlike Realtek's 3D SoundBack which crashes when I try to load a save game. Haven't tried any other games though. 

Also got the Creative software to recognize my ALC892 enough to let me register and install some software, but it still says my device isn't supported, but my main goal was ALchemy anyways!

Downside to this all: The Equalizer doens't work in my latest incarnation, and only allowed for presets to function in an older modded INF. Dolby's Surround Emulation and Bass Boost worked though. 

Sadly though Daniel_K, who was really famous for his Audigy -> X-Fi driver mods, has already done all of this. Apparently all under the blessing of Creative (who he apparently irked quite a bit in the past), so I'll be giving these a go here shortly...
http://forums.creative.com/t5/Sound...ftware-1-1-for-Win7-Vista-XP-TRIAL/m-p/556350

I was going to include my INF, but I'm now not able to get the EQ and Dolby working as it had been earlier. Doesn't really matter since I found the above link heh I'll let you all know how it works  

In 64bit, HDXGW was what I added my device into too, with it's "Realtek High Definition Audio" line renamed to "SB X-Fi MB High Definition Audio". I did change some things in the INF, but I honestly have no idea if they even matter :\  Only mentioning it all for anyone's learning purposes, since I was able to achieve all I have from not knowing really anything on how the INF is constructed to getting this stuff working in a manner of a few days.


EDIT: Well so far Daniel's drivers as they are "out of the box", broke ALchemy and the rest of the software suit doesn't work either. So I'll be trying to tweak them to work better  Will be epically sad if I, as a person who doesn't even know how to code of hex edit, can improve them and increase their overall functionality >_>


----------



## martinbasher (Jan 29, 2011)

can i download the latest drivers from creative and use it on this mod


----------



## xBruce88x (Jan 29, 2011)

if your using the mod and everything is working fine, there's probably no need to


----------



## Mussels (Jan 29, 2011)

martinbasher said:


> can i download the latest drivers from creative and use it on this mod



no, this mod is a software package that adds onto realteks drivers, NOT onto creatives drivers.


----------



## erek (Apr 21, 2011)

whatever happened to this? is it still possible to get a realtek x-fi with latest drivers from realtek?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 21, 2011)

erek said:


> whatever happened to this? is it still possible to get a realtek x-fi with latest drivers from realtek?



at a guess, creative and realtek didnt like it and took measures to prevent it happening again.


----------



## Formula350 (Apr 21, 2011)

erek said:


> whatever happened to this? is it still possible to get a realtek x-fi with latest drivers from realtek?



Yes, but you need a crack, and that isn't allowed by these forums. Even the original version was useless with out the X-Fi MB software for Crystalizer and CMSS-3D. *MIGHT* be able to run ALchemy, but I recall there being problems with that too.

Might as well lock the thread in light of that haha Aside from running the old version of driver, there's little point in keeping it open. IMO a least :\

EDIT: My post a few posts up points to Daniel_K, who creative was giving the OK to mod drivers to do this, might want to check my link. My ASRock 890FX board came with X-Fi MB, as did the E350M1, so I haven't any need to bother with mods


----------

